# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  transformatora 20/0,4 kV izolācijas pretestība

## fandul

Jautājums. Kapēc mērot izolācijas pretestību starp sekundārā tinuma izvadiem Meggeris rāda izolācijas pretestību 0? bet mērot primārājam tinumam viss ir normas robežās (>0,5 Megaomi).

----------


## next

0,5 Mom prieksh 20 KV ir norma?!!  :: 
Ar cik voltiem tas megeris izolaacijas pretestiibu meera?

----------


## fandul

Bija domāts virs normas.
Mērīts tika ar cik atcers ar 2500V. Bet galvenais jautājums, kapēc neko nerāda mērot starp sekundārajiem tinumiem. Vai tas varētu būt tāpēc ka viņi ir saslēgti uz īso??

----------


## next

Fig vinju zina kas Tev tas par trafu (varbuut 3faazu un tinumi zvaigznee sasleegti).
Bildes iepostee.

----------


## fandul

Slegums ir trijsturis/ zvaigzne. Trisfazu.sekundarajam tinumam ir zvaigznes slegums. Bilzju nav. Trafinjs ir visparastakais. Latvija visbiezak lietotie. Sie merijumi man ir domati skolai.

----------


## moon

parastam trafam tādus mērijumus vispār izdarīt nevar, jo no rūpnīcas primārie tinumi ir slēgti tijstūrī - visi tinumi savā starpā savienoti, sekundārie zvaigznē, bet tas nemaina būtību, jo tie arī ir savstarpēji savienoti. izolāciju var mērīt: primārais - sekundārais, primārais - korpus, bet sekundārais - korpus jāskatās pēc situācijas, jo ekspluatācijā esošiem trafiem korpusam un neitrālei ir jābūt sazemētiem, kā rezultātā tie ir savienoti un izolācijas mērijumu nevar veikt.

----------


## ivog

> Trafinjs ir visparastakais. Latvija visbiezak lietotie.


 Hmm parāva tīri profesionāla interese, kuri tad ir tie "visbiežāk lietotie"?

----------


## juris90

Drīzāk jau tagad tikai trijsturis/zvaigzne trafinji tiek lietoti, ir vel daži vecrīgā palikuši trijsturis/trijsturis.

----------

